# Understand what I Buy



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 20, 2016)

So I did a cycle of M1T and gained a Lil over 10 pounds.
I am just under 6 feet and now I weigh 173.
Dividing tester at the gym says I am 7% 8% body fat.
Now I am thinking of doing a cycle of test e with nolvadex, my bro told me how much to do and when to do it however I'm not fully understanding what I'm reading when I'm looking at the description.
It says something like 

Test..... E.... (so and so brand)
1 vial 10ml 300mg per ml.
( I think I understand this but can use a verification)

Then we got

Testos..... e (bla blah brand)
10 amps 25 mg per ml.
What's a amp and when I'm reading them are they describing each one in a cycle? I'm almost positive these are not single uses, however my buddy told me how much to use and when to use it not how to buy it.

My Bros  advice was 
2 ml test 2 shots a week (1cc)
Then 20 days of nolvadex. ..

I wanna be sure before I order,thanks


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 20, 2016)

You didn't reas the stickies. Tisk tisk.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 20, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You didn't reas the stickies. Tisk tisk.



I didn't what?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> So I did a cycle of M1T and gained a Lil over 10 pounds.
> I am just under 6 feet and now I weigh 173.
> Dividing tester at the gym says I am 7% 8% body fat.
> Now I am thinking of doing a cycle of test e with nolvadex, my bro told me how much to do and when to do it however I'm not fully understanding what I'm reading when I'm looking at the description.
> ...



Don't **** with amps imo. Pain in the ass. It's a glass bottle holding 1ml of the test.  

Also btw 1ml is 1cc. 

Test e is test enanthate 

If it's 300mg that means per ml it's 300mg of test enanthate.

600mg is a good starters dose


Now comes the part nobody wants to hear... Dude you are skinny no doubt.  6 feet and 173. I am 5 11 and weighed 225 naturally.  Anyone can break 200.

Here is why this matters.

Say right now your TDEE or maintenance cals are 3000. Just making that number up btw... then you run a cycle of test and blow up and now due to new lean tissue which requires calories to survive your TDEE is 4000. Once you come off if you continue to eat like you have been you will shrink right back down and possibly worse because your natural test levels will be in the shitter for a while. 

Soooo.... show some commitment to getting big first. Eat your way to 200lbs.  Then go on.

Also need to get your pct in order as well as ancillaries while on and HCG.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> I didn't what?



Stickies are informational threads "stuck" or pinned to the top of a forum. They typically contain FAQ'S.


----------



## boriscognac (Sep 21, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Now comes the part nobody wants to hear... Dude you are skinny no doubt.  6 feet and 173. I am 5 11 and weighed 225 naturally.  Anyone can break 200.
> 
> Here is why this matters.
> 
> ...



I agree with this but at the same time disagree depending on some circumstances. I personally started gear at 5'11" 135lbs and ( diagnosed low T at 29 - 30 y/o) after having 5 blood test done over the course of 2 months. But I planned on being on Test for life and never really doing full PCT i.e. Blast and cruising. I only say this because what pillaro is telling you was also told to me over a year ago and is generally sound advice again if your plan is to not be on Test the rest of your life. No one can really argue that my personal gains would be the same if I had an identical twin biologically that did the same, diet and training as me would have the same gains in a year if he was not on gear and I am. 

That said if you're not planning on being on TRT for life take pillaro's advice but if you plan to do this for life get a specialist, bloodwork ect... and do as much research as possible. 

Also no matter what diet is the most important aspect of all of this. I had little problems both financially, time wise ect... putting back serious amounts of food daily. If you can't do that naturally yet then pillaro or my experience is moot. Also proper training, conditioning and diet is key for tendons and ligaments as test will make them more brittle then when not on test. So consider that as well because the less lifting experience you have and the more muscle you put on increases your risk of injury when moving up in weight.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 21, 2016)

boriscognac said:


> I agree with this but at the same time disagree depending on some circumstances. I personally started gear at 5'11" 135lbs and ( diagnosed low T at 29 - 30 y/o) after having 5 blood test done over the course of 2 months. But I planned on being on Test for life and never really doing full PCT i.e. Blast and cruising. I only say this because what pillaro is telling you was also told to me over a year ago and is generally sound advice again if your plan is to not be on Test the rest of your life. No one can really argue that my personal gains would be the same if I had an identical twin biologically that did the same, diet and training as me would have the same gains in a year if he was not on gear and I am.
> 
> That said if you're not planning on being on TRT for life take pillaro's advice but if you plan to do this for life get a specialist, bloodwork ect... and do as much research as possible.
> 
> Also no matter what diet is the most important aspect of all of this. I had little problems both financially, time wise ect... putting back serious amounts of food daily. If you can't do that naturally yet then pillaro or my experience is moot. Also proper training, conditioning and diet is key for tendons and ligaments as test will make them more brittle then when not on test. So consider that as well because the less lifting experience you have and the more muscle you put on increases your risk of injury when moving up in weight.


No, sorry, you're still in the wrong here. If you were diagnosed with low test levels, and went on trt for quality of life improvement, then fine. But you still should've put the work in BEFORE blasting. The only gains you know are gear gains. And you're still a lightweight.


----------



## bvs (Sep 21, 2016)

At the same height i got over 200 with low natty test. You have much learning to do before you start blasting


----------



## deejeff442 (Sep 21, 2016)

Over and over being here people think aas is a replacement for food and hard training. 
When I was younger late 20s I was 5 foot 10 and 220 pounds natty 10 percent bf. 
Now 47 and do aas for 4 yrs now
I put the work in. Seems people want a short cut and believe aas is it. Can't fix stupid


----------



## snake (Sep 21, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> No, sorry, you're still in the wrong here. If you were diagnosed with low test levels, and went on trt for quality of life improvement, then fine. But you still should've put the work in BEFORE blasting. The only gains you know are gear gains. And you're still a lightweight.



Just to add; TRT is intended to get you to a sweet spot and within range. Some other factors come into play but TRT is TRT, blasting and cruising is somewhat different.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 21, 2016)

Pillaro...lol


----------



## boriscognac (Sep 21, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> No, sorry, you're still in the wrong here. If you were diagnosed with low test levels, and went on trt for quality of life improvement, then fine. But you still should've put the work in BEFORE blasting. The only gains you know are gear gains. And you're still a lightweight.



If you're saying this to take a moral stance I beg to differ being we're on a forum discussing technically illegal steroid use. Opinions are opinions and my quality of life is far better now than it was over a year ago. Some people are going to do what they want despite advice (such as I did) but I've also stated I do not recommend doing what I did. All I can do is share my experience which is the point of a forum to begin with. Personally for me I could careless feeling or knowing the difference between gear gains and non gear gains as (for me) it's not particularly important. 

If you think starting weightlifting blasting test is wrong I respect that and for the most part totally agree with you but other than that opinion nothing I said was wrong. Unless you believe medical oversight, diet, blood work ect... are wrong and not important. We can't fool ourselves into thinking everyone is going to choose the same path as another. Plenty of kids under 30 with normal T doing blast and and cruises and blast and PCT, should we not at least try to give/share as much information and experiences possible to at least help the ones making their own calls mitigate their risk as best possible. 

Simply saying it's wrong to blast Test or do a steroid cycle starting out is as reckless as zealots saying don't have sex before marriage, don't do drugs ect... ect... some are just going do what they want. Should we withhold safe sex information and or attempt to shelter people from their own choices.?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2016)

boriscognac said:


> I agree with this but at the same time disagree depending on some circumstances. I personally started gear at 5'11" 135lbs and ( diagnosed low T at 29 - 30 y/o) after having 5 blood test done over the course of 2 months. But I planned on being on Test for life and never really doing full PCT i.e. Blast and cruising. I only say this because what pillaro is telling you was also told to me over a year ago and is generally sound advice again if your plan is to not be on Test the rest of your life. No one can really argue that my personal gains would be the same if I had an identical twin biologically that did the same, diet and training as me would have the same gains in a year if he was not on gear and I am.
> 
> That said if you're not planning on being on TRT for life take pillaro's advice but if you plan to do this for life get a specialist, bloodwork ect... and do as much research as possible.
> 
> Also no matter what diet is the most important aspect of all of this. I had little problems both financially, time wise ect... putting back serious amounts of food daily. If you can't do that naturally yet then pillaro or my experience is moot. Also proper training, conditioning and diet is key for tendons and ligaments as test will make them more brittle then when not on test. So consider that as well because the less lifting experience you have and the more muscle you put on increases your risk of injury when moving up in weight.



I've read this 4 times and don't believe you made a coherent point.

Is the OP low t? Does low test levels mean no gains are possible? 

While sharing experiences certainly are an important aspect of a board sharing actual knowledge and facts is supreme here.  Experience often simply equals broscience.

Unless you are a midget, 200lbs is possible.  It will take more effort for some but that's the cards you were dealt.  If you can't stand to eat to maintain your gains then steroids are not for you.  Be happy with what you can attain naturally. Because anything gained unnaturally will be lost.  That is not experience talking. It's a scientific certainty. Muscle requires calories.

To get into experience on this subject simply read thread after thread after thread of noobs posting first cycle threads. Then their subsequent cycle threads... over the course of time they gain very little as they go on and come off and go on and come off.  Because it all boils down to food.

Some of us have been at this for years. If you value experience then I would not suggest you make it ok for someone to risk their health simply due to their inability to do what is necessary.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2016)

boriscognac said:


> Simply saying it's wrong to blast Test or do a steroid cycle starting out is as reckless as zealots saying don't have sex before marriage, don't do drugs ect... ect... some are just going do what they want. Should we withhold safe sex information and or attempt to shelter people from their own choices.?



We have actually discussed this many times. Usually after an 18 year old comes here asking where to buy steroids or what to take.

It is a moral dilemma for sure.  Collectively at UG we have generally decided to simply not take part in assisting in any manner.

You speak as if we have some obligation to any individual who happens upon us to provide them shelter from harm.  We have no such obligation.


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 21, 2016)

What I love about this forum is that you often get told what you should hear, not what you want to hear.

That said, you made your mind up to run a cycle, or multiple cycles, or blast/cruise as you put it.  What experienced people are saying is your TRT is to improve quality of life, not make gains in the gym.  You blasted, and made some gains, congratulations.  However, you likely could have made good progress without the blast.  Now that you have had success by blasting, it psychologically gets tied to AAS.  Before you know it you are combining all sorts of compounds, and never really cruise on TRT.  What we have seen happen, even among some vets that get put in check, are cruise doses of over 500 mg/week.  That has an effect on your body, and it can be a hard habit to break, because in your head you have tied gains to gear instead of diet and work.  What the vets here are saying is you can take your TRT, get a solid diet, and make gains without massive amounts of gear.

Do what you wish, but it's not just gear and lifting....there's diet, psychological dependence, etc.  Most everyone who has run hates coming off gear...I know I've extended cycles, I know many others that have run really long cycles, and in the end it causes problems.  Yes, the gains are great, you feel like a god, but side effects add up, etc.

Apparently when I first posted this I combined 2 questions in 1 response....ignore my TRT talk, and just take the rest as is...same point stands, you can make gains without gear based on the information you have given us.  Also, using gear this young will be a good way to get on TRT much sooner than you may want.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 21, 2016)

Why are we talking about low t? The op didn't say he had low t so why even bring it up. Point is that if he can't figure out how to put some size on naturally then steroids are not for him. I've personally seen numerousssss guys jump on gear when they shouldn't and put ten pounds on the first couple weeks, which is all water. Then they are asking me why they haven't gained any more the next ten weeks. Because they don't know how to fukking eat to get bigger. I have to eat almost 7000 calories a day to stay my size. It sucks but its what I like and I fukking do it. 

Op do yourself a favor and put some weight on naturally before u run that cycle. Learn how your body responds to certain foods and then go from there. You'll be much happier with the end results.


----------



## boriscognac (Sep 21, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> We have actually discussed this many times. Usually after an 18 year old comes here asking where to buy steroids or what to take.
> 
> It is a moral dilemma for sure.  Collectively at UG we have generally decided to simply not take part in assisting in any manner.
> 
> You speak as if we have some obligation to any individual who happens upon us to provide them shelter from harm.  We have no such obligation.



Well put: and I don't believe anyone is under any obligation as it's your choice whether to share information or not. I was responding to toolsteel simply saying I was wrong. That was not the what to OP was asking nor was the question of morals ever raised. As a practicing scientist and researcher I would never advocate anyone under 30 doing steroids or someone just starting lifting as I did. I'm just saying at least say something more informative than one needs to pay their dues. It's kinda like saying someone can't start a successful business unless they suffer through crippling debt, stress and time of going through undergraduate and getting an MBA. 

We also should ask ourselves if the goal is to keep 18 - 25 yearolds off the juice saying things like you need to first pay your dues and earn your way is kinda in a way saying steroids do actually work wonders if you put the required work and diet in while on them. Instead of advising about all the risk and potential issues. 

I think we can all relate to being told no and ignoring it in some way shape or form. It's part of growing up. Plus being a member of a forum called ugbodybuilding where the use of illegal controled substances is a major topic of discussion I believe puts us all into question when it comes to having moral discussions.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 21, 2016)

Well I'm 33 and I know a little bit about exercise and diet been doing it for awhile now.
however my goals were never to bodybuild, when I did make the choice to go from cardio to bulking I had 1300 calories to my diet and start eating a lot of lean meats and beef eggs healthy fats ect.
So when I say I'm new I mean to bodybuilding not to working out our understanding how the body works.
I'm here to learn how to bodybuild and how to gain a few pounds.
I'm not a seventeen-year-old kid on here trying to figure out a cycle, however I read a lot of good stuff and thank you all for your input.
I am a very hard Gainer so I've been considering it for a little bit, and no I don't want to stay on this for life I just want to do a couple cycles and try to keep the gains


----------



## boriscognac (Sep 21, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> Well I'm 33 and I know a little bit about exercise and diet been doing it for awhile now.
> however my goals were never to bodybuild, when I did make the choice to go from cardio to bulking I had 1300 calories to my diet and start eating a lot of lean meats and beef eggs healthy fats ect.
> So when I say I'm new I mean to bodybuilding not to working out our understanding how the body works.
> I'm here to learn how to bodybuild and how to gain a few pounds.
> ...



I would not use hard gainer as a reason to go on gear. Even though I started Test very early and at 5'11'' 135lbs at the time I would not even consider myself a hard gainer at the age 30 when I started. I was a light eater at the time and when I went on a strict high Protein, Carb loading pre workout) 4500 - 6000 cal a day diet. If you're not gaining eating like that without gear you have other issues and a fast metabolism is not it and gear will not solve it. 

Truth be told you will gain a little on Test even if your diet is not in check but it wont be enough to be worth the risk associated or in reality the hassle.  If adding 1300 calories to your diet is not packing on lbs then you need to add more. Also look at your carbs, protein ect... and the frequency you're eating at. I'm of the camp of people that do not believe a person is a hard gainer some people just have to eat more than others. Also trust me no matter who you are once you start eating heavy and lifting even without gear you will gain weight and your appetite will continue to increase. If you consume any stimulates coffee, cigarettes ect... cut them they work to suppress appetite and also speed up your metabolism.

If you can at least comfortably eat more than 4500 calories a day preferably more if you're bulking (depending on your height) then sure start your research and make an educated decision. I was diagnosed low T and honestly if it was not for that I would have never considered steroids at my age. I personally consider it one of those things that once you start your kinda committing to taking that track for life because in most cases your natural testosterone production will never return to the levels you started off with even if you eat, sleep, train and PCT perfectly.  

That said at 33 go to a specialist and get your test levels tested, if you're at a normal range and not experiencing things like low to no libido, severe depression, ED, ect... and have a healthy diet and lifestyle then absolutely DO NOT go on gear unless you're planning on making a career as a Bodybuilder. It's not worth it IMHO at your age.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 21, 2016)

boriscognac said:


> I would not use hard gainer as a reason to go on gear. Even though I started Test very early and at 5'11'' 135lbs at the time I would not even consider myself a hard gainer at the age 30 when I started. I was a light eater at the time and when I went on a strict high Protein, Carb loading pre workout) 4500 - 6000 cal a day diet. If you're not gaining eating like that without gear you have other issues and a fast metabolism is not it and gear will not solve it.
> 
> Truth be told you will gain a little on Test even if your diet is not in check but it wont be enough to be worth the risk associated or in reality the hassle.  If adding 1300 calories to your diet is not packing on lbs then you need to add more. Also look at your carbs, protein ect... and the frequency you're eating at. I'm of the camp of people that do not believe a person is a hard gainer some people just have to eat more than others. Also trust me no matter who you are once you start eating heavy and lifting even without gear you will gain weight and your appetite will continue to increase. If you consume any stimulates coffee, cigarettes ect... cut them they work to suppress appetite and also speed up your metabolism.
> 
> ...


So you don't believe hard gainers exist, yet started blasting at 135#


And enough with the "I'm a scientist" bullshit. No one here cares. Especially when you are perpetually discrediting yourself.


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 21, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Why are we talking about low t? The op didn't say he had low t so why even bring it up. Point is that if he can't figure out how to put some size on naturally then steroids are not for him. I've personally seen numerousssss guys jump on gear when they shouldn't and put ten pounds on the first couple weeks, which is all water. Then they are asking me why they haven't gained any more the next ten weeks. Because they don't know how to fukking eat to get bigger. I have to eat almost 7000 calories a day to stay my size. It sucks but its what I like and I fukking do it.
> 
> Op do yourself a favor and put some weight on naturally before u run that cycle. Learn how your body responds to certain foods and then go from there. You'll be much happier with the end results.




My bad, the Low T talk was because, in my sleep deprived state, I combined 2 threads I was reading...edited my post, thanks for clearing this up.


----------



## boriscognac (Sep 21, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> So you don't believe hard gainers exist, yet started blasting at 135#
> 
> 
> And enough with the "I'm a scientist" bullshit. No one here cares. Especially when you are perpetually discrediting yourself.



Nothing I've said is discrediting myself in fact I can't discredit myself only my peers can discredit me. I did not start blasting to gain weight I started blasting to speed up muscle recovery and have more energy. 

Based on your statement I guess you think people should use steroids to gain weight? Also I believe I stated what I did was not advisable.

Also no one cares that you don't care speaker of all people on this forum


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 21, 2016)

boriscognac said:


> Nothing I've said is discrediting myself in fact I can't discredit myself only my peers can discredit me. I did not start blasting to gain weight I started blasting to speed up muscle recovery and have more energy.
> 
> Based on your statement I guess you think people should use steroids to gain weight? Also I believe I stated what I did was not advisable.
> 
> Also no one cares that you don't care speaker of all people on this forum


It's almost like you're putting legitimate effort into contradicting yourself. 

And actually a lot of people care what I think. I'm kind of a big deal. 
#goml


----------



## boriscognac (Sep 21, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> It's almost like you're putting legitimate effort into contradicting yourself.
> 
> And actually a lot of people care what I think. I'm kind of a big deal.
> #goml



Please point out the contradiction you mean the "no one cares that you don't care?" that was more sarcasm than a contradiction


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 21, 2016)

boriscognac said:


> Please point out the contradiction you mean the "no one cares that you don't care?" that was more sarcasm than a contradiction


How could you possibly conclude that I think people should use gear to gain weight?


----------



## automatondan (Sep 21, 2016)

10 Char.....


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 21, 2016)

Ladies, calm down.

TS point about not using gear to gain weight, or your interpretation that he said the only reason to gain weight is pointless.  I'm assuming what TS meant was that once you have reached your bodies natural limits, or gotten close to them, then yes, gear will add weight that otherwise couldn't have been added.  In line with this, he stated that you didn't need to use gear to put on weight, due to your height/weight ratio you stated.  You chose to use gear, and put on weight....congrats again.  That said, without a proper diet (which TS has stated) and eating well above your TDEE the weight will fall off and you'll be back to more or less your starting weight.  That is why he recommended for you to eat like a body builder first, then add gear when that is established and you've made gains w/out the "need" for gear.  Again, you put on weight, congrats.  But you probably could have put on the same amount of weight by adjusting your diet and training...thus gear wasn't needed, nor is it needed for you in quite awhile IMO.

I appreciate your attempts to bring your scientific knowledge into various discussions here, as you clearly know more technical information about the chemicals involved and their effect on the body.  That said, the general recommendations that this site provides are based on studies of bodybuilders and powerlifters and various medical research papers....DocD is a very knowledgeable guy to talk to if you have questions on medical research and AAS.  

Let me leave off with this:  In my opinion, you wont get very far on this board if you continually pick stupid fights with other members.  You seem to have a lot of knowledge, don't lock yourself out from sharing it.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 21, 2016)

boriscognac said:


> Also no one cares that you don't care speaker of all people on this forum



Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't you doing the same thing? Speaking for all of us when saying we don't care if he cares??? Just thot I'd point that out...


----------



## boriscognac (Sep 21, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> How could you possibly conclude that I think people should use gear to gain weight?



Ummm you took a post I wrote stating I was perpetually discrediting myself when the whole post was about not using gear to gain weight and getting your diet in check first. Also saying I don't really beilive in the whole hard gainer theory gaining weight and ability to eat are two whole separate things. Unless a person has a tape worm or some wasting disease they can gain weight. Fact is most people just don't time their meals and count their calories correctly and intern call themselves hard gainers. So yeah I don't buy it, I have a brother who called himself that all the way through high school and college and was skinny as a rail and claimed he ate and ate and never could gain a pound. He went into OCS for the USMC at 6'0'' 140lbs and came out at close to 200lbs in good shape. go figure a proper diet with training he gained weight and muscle. I've seen a shitload of skinny guys put on weight. 

Why would you disagree with anything I said to the OP. I relive several times I've stated do not take my path which is not a contradiction. I work with doctors who specialize in Endocrinology, Urology ect.... everyday I went to work I have free access to experts, labs ect.... I would have never done what I did without having that luxury nor tell anyone else to do it without it.


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 21, 2016)

Your brother is an officer in the Corps...no shit.  If he went through OCS and then TBS (and IOC if he's a man) in the past 6 years I probably trained him.  Small world.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 21, 2016)

Shut the **** up about your job already. Woohoo you have a 12" cock yippee. Put it away. 

I've repeatedly called you a damned fool for blasting at 135#. Tell me again how that translates to me recommending gear for weight gain?


----------



## boriscognac (Sep 21, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Your brother is an officer in the Corps...no shit.  If he went through OCS and then TBS (and IOC if he's a man) in the past 6 years I probably trained him.  Small world.



He went through in 2003 or 2004 (can't remember) he's still in, stationed at in J-action-ville at Camp Lejeune 2nd MRB Major Bro nowadays


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, I was in J-vegas myself for awhile....my last deployment I was with 2nd Recon as a captain (years ago)...Fun times.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 22, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Ladies, calm down.
> 
> TS point about not using gear to gain weight, or your interpretation that he said the only reason to gain weight is pointless.  I'm assuming what TS meant was that once you have reached your bodies natural limits, or gotten close to them, then yes, gear will add weight that otherwise couldn't have been added.  In line with this, he stated that you didn't need to use gear to put on weight, due to your height/weight ratio you stated.  You chose to use gear, and put on weight....congrats again.  That said, without a proper diet (which TS has stated) and eating well above your TDEE the weight will fall off and you'll be back to more or less your starting weight.  That is why he recommended for you to eat like a body builder first, then add gear when that is established and you've made gains w/out the "need" for gear.  Again, you put on weight, congrats.  But you probably could have put on the same amount of weight by adjusting your diet and training...thus gear wasn't needed, nor is it needed for you in quite awhile IMO.
> 
> ...



Thanks for bringingit back to the subject! 
And for your input.


----------



## mattiebrown7777 (Sep 28, 2016)

The best response is to embrace the new environment.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 28, 2016)

mattiebrown7777 said:


> The best response is to embrace the new environment.



Wtf are you talking about? Why don't you introduce yourself in the new members section instead of making an obscure post in a cluttered thread??


----------

